# Direct TV Cinema Kit connection Issue



## skizer (May 16, 2004)

Hopefully you guys can help with this, as DTV was not able to offer much assistance.....

This morning, I replaced my old router / modem from NetGear with a new Linksys router / modem combo.

My DTV Cinema Kit worked fine prior to the switch, but now is not connecting to the internet.

I tried to turn off the Cinema Kit and did a receiver reset but neither seemed to work.

I would have expected during network setup that it would ask me what wireless network to connect to and then I would enter my wireless PW. However, that never happened.

The DTV tech rep had me hard type in the Ip address/subnet/gateway/ etc....it shows everything is "OK" and I am connected to the network. However on the Internet line, it says : Not Connected (22) and the result code below that is 86-660. She told me that there is no way for me to select the correct wireless network and it just "knows" which to connect to --- this just seems odd to me.

All other devices....laptop (on which I am typing this), ipad, phones and the like are connected to the new wireless network and working fine.

Any thoughts on what I am doing wrong or how to go about fixing this??


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Some modem/routers are set NOT to broadcast SSID by default.

If your Linksys is set not to broadcast then some wireless devices can't see the wireless SSID to connect.

You can get into the Cinema device using HTTP if it is on the same addressing scheme.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I had to do something like this a while back.
I moved and had to change routers.
I may have "cheated" by simply connecting a ethernet cable to my wireless CCK and then logging into it with the IP address that my router assigned to it.
From the CCK GUI, I selected the wireless network [there were 16 here] and setup the access codes.
Once it connected wirelessly, I had to remove the ethernet because you can't have two connections.
With the CCK connected, resetting the network defaults on each receiver, and using "connect now", should get each back on the network.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The other option would be to do a reset to defaults - not sure if it's a 30 sec reset or power on reset hold. . . and go back through the setup through a H/HR.

Personally, I'd do VOS' - and set it to a static address for future troubleshooting.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> The other option would be to do a reset to defaults - not sure if it's a 30 sec reset or power on reset hold. . . and go back through the setup through a H/HR.
> 
> Personally, I'd do VOS' - and set it to a static address for future troubleshooting.


Here's an odd thing from my router about the CCK:


Connection Type |Wireless (802.11)
IP Address| 192.168.1.68
IP Address Allocation| Static
IP Address Type | Private (NAT)
Hardware Address |00:0b:6b:fe:d2:d2
Status |On
|
Connection Type| Unknown
IP Address |192.168.1.64
IP Address Allocation| DHCP
IP Address Type| Private (NAT)
Hardware Address| 00:0b:6b:fe:24:1b
Status| OffNow what is odd is I can't log in with the xxx.68 IP and can with the xxx.64, but I'm using the 802.11 link.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Mine also lists a 'secondary IP' under status. When I enter it into the browser, it immediately redirects to the primary iP:8080 port. The secondary IP is pingable, but not in the DHCP range or listed as an active client in the router.

I'd say the .64 address in your case is the ethernet port and you're currently getting to it via the wireless address. Do you have it connected to an H/HR (as a DECA)?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Mine also lists a 'secondary IP' under status. When I enter it into the browser, it immediately redirects to the primary iP:8080 port. The secondary IP is pingable, but not in the DHCP range or listed as an active client in the router.
> 
> I'd say the .64 address in you case is the ethernet port and you're currently getting to it via the wireless address. Do you have it connected to an H/HR (as a DECA)?


It's connected in pass through off a H25, so it's "stand alone".
The secondary works the same with 169.254.34.156


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The "active" IP gives this:


----------

